# April arms



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

Fished 3 days, my arms think its April, and my fingers are stained black with fish oil, 14 over the 3 days, 7 Friday, 5 Saturday, 2 today. I can't get pictues like John I brought my camera with timer, like he advised, but the battery was dead, next time, here's a few pic' s from the phone, excuse the dog, she's a shutter hound, but she's 90lbs, so it gives some scale to the fish...




just one more cast...


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice fish Aaron. Notice all the adipose clips? The net pens seem to be working. I also see you totally cheated and used a boat on some of those. 

My next trip over, I'm fishing hard. Both times I've went the last two weeks, I've fished a grand total of two holes. One hole has produced 17 of 19 hookups. I can't get back on there until after Christmas and it's killing me man! I had to make do with the local trib today.


----------



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

Yea, this morning, it was the "snow boat" I'll be up between Christmas & New Years, maybe I'll see ya.

just one more cast...


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

nice fish. Gotta love it


----------

